# An die Mathematiker unter euch



## xActionx (10. März 2016)

Ganz blöde Frage, aber wie löse ich:

0 = sin((pi/4)*u)

nach u auf?

MFG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

Durch Nachdenken

Die Lösung stimmt für bekannte diskreten Fälle
0, Pi, 2Pi, 3Pi,.....

=> pi/4 * u = 0, Pi, 2Pi, 3Pi,.....

U= 0, 4, 8, 12, ...


----------



## xActionx (10. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hinweis : Taylorreihenentwicklung



Sry noch nie gehört.... Ich weiß dass ich theoretisch alle vielfachen von 4 und 0 einsetzen kann. Leider verwirrt mich das ganze ein wenig. 

Habe folgende Gleichung:
0=(-(pi/2)sin((pi/4)*u)*(0-u)+(2cos((pi/4)*u)+5)

Das ganze ist eine Tangentengleichung welche einen Berührpunkt mit einer Funktion h(x) bei B(4,588|3,210) haben soll. Trotzdem bekomm ich das Ding nicht nach u aufgelöst.


----------



## rabe08 (10. März 2016)

o.k., wissen: sin(x)=0 für x = n*pi für n in Z, oder man sagt auch "sinus ist pi-periodisch"

Also muss gelten (pi*u)/4 = n*pi mit n in Z, damit gilt sin((pi/4)*u)=0. Ich habe im Ausdruck nur das u in den Bruch gezogen.

Also gilt u = 4*n mit n in Z


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2016)

u=0

würde ich sagen. Ansonten haut es ja nicht hin.


----------



## xActionx (10. März 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> o.k., wissen: sin(x)=0 für x = n*pi für n in Z, oder man sagt auch "sinus ist pi-periodisch"
> 
> Also muss gelten (pi*u)/4 = pi, damit gilt sin((pi/4)*u)=0. Ich habe im Ausdruck nur das u in den Bruch gezogen.
> 
> Also gilt u = 4*n mit n in Z



Jap genau das hab ich verstanden. Trotzdem Danke.

Mein Problem ist dass ich dadurch die Tangentengleichung nicht nach u aufgelöst bekomme.


----------



## rabe08 (10. März 2016)

xActionx schrieb:


> Jap genau das hab ich verstanden. Trotzdem Danke.
> 
> Mein Problem ist dass ich dadurch die Tangentengleichung nicht nach u aufgelöst bekomme.



Warum willst Du das? Du kennst die Lösung und die Begründung ist sauber. Bist du Ingenieur? 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> u=0
> 
> würde ich sagen. Ansonten haut es ja nicht hin.



tststs, probier doch mal -8 für u aus...


----------



## Faxe007 (10. März 2016)

Ich glaub ja du hast dich irgendwo verrechnet. Aber geplottet sieht die Funktion so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Nullstelle bei 4.59


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2016)

Haha ja ok, hab mal wieder zu wenig gelesen...


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (10. März 2016)

Da stimmt etwas nicht mit der Gleichung: 0=(-(pi/2)sin((pi/4)*u)*(0-u)+(2cos((pi/4)*u)+5)
1) 8 Klammern auf, aber nur 7 zu
2) der Ausdruck (0-u) statt einfach nur (-u) ist merkwürdig

Falls das eine Übungsaufgabe ist, bitte nicht darüber wundern, dass die dir Probleme bereitet. Diese Aufgaben haben manchmal auch "Fehler", die die Aufgaben schwerer machen als sie eigentlich sein sollten.


----------



## xActionx (10. März 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Warum willst Du das? Du kennst die Lösung und die Begründung ist sauber. Bist du Ingenieur?



Kein Ingenieur .... leider. Nur verzweifelter Abiturient ^^. Brauch eben deshalb auch den Rechenweg.



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Da stimmt etwas nicht mit der Gleichung: 0=(-(pi/2)sin((pi/4)*u)*(0-u)+(2cos((pi/4)*u)+5)
> 1) 8 Klammern auf, aber nur 7 zu


stimmt eine hab ich vergessen :\


> 2) der Ausdruck (0-u) statt einfach nur (-u) ist merkwürdig


Liegt daran, dass ich den Punkt (0|0) in die Tangentengleichung einsetzen musste.


----------

